
What's the best way to build a multi-tenant system like Hashnode? - emekaallison
My team and I are currently build an platform in which each user can add their custom domains. I&#x27;m just curious. How do companies like Hashnode do that?
======
factorialboy
Build an app server that understands hosts names. For example a middleware
that parses host names, extracts domains / subdomains and passes that to route
handlers.

That's all there is to it.

